# Frage zum Downsampling



## eye_of_fire (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte WOW mit DSR betreiben und habe im NVidia-Treiber DSR aktiviert und konnte im Spiel auch die entsprechende Auflösung auswählen. In den WOW-Einstellungen gibt es unter der Rubrik 'erweitert' noch diesen Slider mit dem Namen 'Render Skalierung'. Muß man da auch noch was einstellen damit das DSR aktiviert wird?
Gruß und besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Brehministrator (3. Oktober 2015)

Ob DSR aktiv ist oder nicht, merkst du ja recht leicht, z.B. an der deutlich reduzierten Framerate, und an den plötzlich nicht mehr pixeligen Ecken und Kanten  Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dieser Regler "Render-Skalierung" für Systeme mit schwacher GPU gedacht ist, und genau den gegenteiligen Effekt von Downsampling hat: Dann werden weniger Pixel gerechnet, als für die Auflösung nötig wäre, und das Bild wird gestreckt und interpoliert. Ich würde also generell nix an diesem Regler machen, wenn das Spiel schnell genug läuft.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2015)

100% bedeutet eine Render-Auflösung die der eingestellten Game-Auflösung entspricht.
Weniger verkleinert die Auflösung und pustet sie auf
Mehr vergrößert die Auflösung und rechnet sie runter


----------



## eye_of_fire (4. Oktober 2015)

ok, danke Euch beiden für die Erläuterungen. Dann lass ich mal die Finger von dem Regler und lass meine Frau sich an dem 'neuen' Look von WoW erfreuen


----------

